# RIP Rocky



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

Never thought I could be so attached to a critter. Didn't hurt that he was one of the most kick ass hunting dogs I've ever hunted with, and he was a damn good family pet and companion too.
I picked Rocky up as a six week old pup a couple years ago. My first beagle, or hound of any type for that matter. Easiest dog to train I've ever had. My daughter, in one day of staying home sick from school, had him playing dead, rolling over, shaking, lying down, sitting, doing circles, sitting on hind legs and raising front legs (she called it the "horsey"), and jumping for treats. 
Training for hunting was a breeze ... I bought a couple of domestic rabbits and would let them out several times a day and let him chase them around the yard. The first wild rabbit he tracked he did like a pro. Brought him around full circle in a matter of minutes. From that moment on, he LIVED to chase rabbits. And he was GOOD at it, especially snowshoe hare.
In the off-season, he had to run, so I made it a point of taking him on runs 2-4 times a week, several mile each time. I would simply hop in the truck, ask him if he wanted to run (and he did!), and take off down the driveway and hit some two track trails. He would follow me and average around 12-15 miles per hour for several miles. Kept him in shape and released his anxiety. 
Last night, I asked him if he wanted to go for a run. He laid in the driveway next to my truck waiting for me as I went inside to tell the kids I was taking Rocky for a run and I'd be back in a half hour. I hopped in the truck and when I turned the key, he let out one of the howls beagles are famous for. Pure excitement ... just at the anticipation of running. 100 yards down my driveway, he came too close to my truck and my front left tire caught him somehow and I ran him over. He was dead with 30 seconds. No words to describe how terrible I felt and still do. We all buried him last night and my wife said a nice prayer. My oldest son visited his grave this morning before school to tell him how much he'd miss him. I sure will too.
View attachment 225534
View attachment 225535
View attachment 225536
View attachment 225537
View attachment 225538


----------



## deLabé (Sep 17, 2008)

Feeling for you. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## rhobbs (Aug 17, 2015)

Very sorry to hear that. Never an easy thing by any means. Sounds like he was something special.


----------



## dmc1651 (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

cdacker said:


> Never thought I could be so attached to a critter. Didn't hurt that he was one of the most kick ass hunting dogs I've ever hunted with, and he was a damn good family pet and companion too.
> I picked Rocky up as a six week old pup a couple years ago. My first beagle, or hound of any type for that matter. Easiest dog to train I've ever had. My daughter, in one day of staying home sick from school, had him playing dead, rolling over, shaking, lying down, sitting, doing circles, sitting on hind legs and raising front legs (she called it the "horsey"), and jumping for treats.
> Training for hunting was a breeze ... I bought a couple of domestic rabbits and would let them out several times a day and let him chase them around the yard. The first wild rabbit he tracked he did like a pro. Brought him around full circle in a matter of minutes. From that moment on, he LIVED to chase rabbits. And he was GOOD at it, especially snowshoe hare.
> In the off-season, he had to run, so I made it a point of taking him on runs 2-4 times a week, several mile each time. I would simply hop in the truck, ask him if he wanted to run (and he did!), and take off down the driveway and hit some two track trails. He would follow me and average around 12-15 miles per hour for several miles. Kept him in shape and released his anxiety.
> ...


So sorry, can only imagine how you must feel. Hope you can get another like him, if Gene can't help you let me know,there pup's available out of one of my males ready to start, mine is already running and doing a great job.


----------



## knu2xs (Mar 29, 2014)

That's double tough......hunt on Rocky, hunt on.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

steve w said:


> So sorry, can only imagine how you must feel. Hope you can get another like him, if Gene can't help you let me know,there pup's available out of one of my males ready to start, mine is already running and doing a great job.


Thanks a bunch .... I'll keep it in mind. Pretty sure Gene is done with pups (Rocky came from an accidental breeding). I'm still having a hard time dealing with the fact that Rocky and I (and my kids) won't be hunting together in a few weeks. A bit early to think about another one at this point. But I will keep you in mind if and when that changes.


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

cdacker said:


> Thanks a bunch .... I'll keep it in mind. Pretty sure Gene is done with pups (Rocky came from an accidental breeding). I'm still having a hard time dealing with the fact that Rocky and I (and my kids) won't be hunting together in a few weeks. A bit early to think about another one at this point. But I will keep you in mind if and when that changes.


I understand and hope the hurt goes away soon. I've lost a few now over the years and must say it has not got any easier, the one thing I do know is that I keep anywhere from 5 to 7 beagles and sure am glad that I have the others when those "times" come. I thought all day about how my dogs seem to want to cut in front vehicles on the dirt roads when they are loose and just milling around or we are walking back to the truck, I will be a little more careful from here on about that, must be a beagle thing. I'll be up your way soon as it cools down enough if you and your kids want to hunt your more than welcome.


----------



## cdacker (Jan 10, 2011)

steve w said:


> I understand and hope the hurt goes away soon. I've lost a few now over the years and must say it has not got any easier, the one thing I do know is that I keep anywhere from 5 to 7 beagles and sure am glad that I have the others when those "times" come. I thought all day about how my dogs seem to want to cut in front vehicles on the dirt roads when they are loose and just milling around or we are walking back to the truck, I will be a little more careful from here on about that, must be a beagle thing. I'll be up your way soon as it cools down enough if you and your kids want to hunt your more than welcome.


Very cool of you to make the offer! Let me know when you are heading up... even if I can't make it, I can point you in the direction of a couple fun places to run hare.


----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

Sounds like a plan, really hope you can make it with your kids. I got the pup that needs a little taste of the fur so some shooters would be nice


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

Its no secret that loosing a dog is a lot harder than we think.
Then to have an accident like this, has to be very hard.
Sorry for your loss


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I'm so sorry, I feel your pain.


----------



## hungryhollow (Jan 16, 2013)

Get another well bred puppy as soon as you can. It will ease the pain of your loss.


----------

